# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Feliz 2014

## Luján

Pues eso. A punto de cenar y a un paso de las uvas: Feliz año nuevo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Un Feliz 2014 para todos, y ojo con las uvas

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pffff yo ya estoy de cenar hasta las narices, me salen los langostinos por las orejas jaja.

La verdadera profecía de los MAYAS, es que no MAYA tocado la lotería, que no MAYA ido de vacaciones, que no MAYA dicho mi mujer toma la visa que ya no compro más, que MAYA dado por culo el gobierno, que mi jefe no MAYA subido el sueldo, y que hoy MAYA visto más viejo en el espejo. Pero lo más grande, es que MAYA acordado de vosotros para desearos lo mejor en este año nuevo. Se acabó el calendario MAYA y comienza el calendario MOYA!!! A si que haced lo que os salga de la.......... (Poned la rima que más os guste jajajaja)

FELIZ AÑO A TODOS

----------

frfmfrfm (01-ene-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Feliz año a todos.

Esperemos que sea mejor que el que dejamos atrás.

----------


## FEDE

Feliz 2014 a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

A la família de Embalses. net feliz año nuevo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Feliz año nuevo compañeros. Y que este año nuevo nos traiga muchos desembalses jejeje  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Feliz año 2014 a todos.

----------


## Jonasino

Felicidades a todos y que tengamos un 2014 mejor que mejor que el 13

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz año 2014 para todos los que echamos estos ratitos tan bueno.
Yo soy como F. lázaro de calendario Moya  :Wink: 
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## titobcn

Feliz año nuevo a todos, y que este año nos ardan las maquinas de fotos :Big Grin:

----------


## HUESITO

Feliz año 2014 para todos.
Que lo paséis grande.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno lo que acabo de ver jajajajajaja


Fuente: https://twitter.com/FISICALIMITE/sta...483392/photo/1

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),Luján (02-ene-2014),perdiguera (06-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

A la peña se le va mucho la olla.

----------


## Luján

¿Qué os han traído los reyes?

A mí, como me acosté a las 2:45, no les dio tiempo de dejarme más que 5 libretas personalizadas, para las 5 asignaturas de segundo cuatrimestre, y un libro con aventuras de Lucky Luke.

----------


## perdiguera

A mi una botella de Glennmorangie, "the la Santa" single malt.
Y las consabidas camisas.

----------


## aberroncho

Pues este año a mí cero patatero......el dinero que nos íbamos a gastar en Reyes lo hemos desviado a Filipinas que allí hace mucha más falta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llego casi un mes tarde...pero...

Feliz Año Nuevo 2014 a todos!!

----------

